

Customer Stories: I Want A Discount For Ordering Less - joshuacc
http://mywifequitherjob.com/customer-stories-i-want-a-discount-for-ordering-less/

======
joshuacc
It's sometimes amazing to me how presumptuous customers (or potential
customers) can be. Anyone have good advice for dealing with the crazies, or
even just the crankies, in a reasonable manner?

